# HONDA HS622 Transmission grinding in Neutral?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Got this Honda HS622 from a member here, my friend "The Fixer" . found on side of road.

cleaned out carb and it runs fine. However have a problem with transmission. 1-2-R gears work fine. seem smooth. When in Neutral and press down drive lever it is grinding.

Not supposed to. I have only worked on a handful of these and never had this problem. Does anyone here have a clue? Is there an adjustment I can make?

Gonna adjust the drive cable and see if that helps. Don't want to separate the transmission from engine unless necessary. I remember a member here has done that. Hopefully they will see this question and offer some advice.

Anyone here familiar with this issue?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BTW , I dislike these 622's but this one was free. Will try to do an adjustment to drive cable. Otherwise not worth my time to take tranny apart which I have no experience in. Don't know what to look for anyway.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> not worth my time to take tranny apart which I have no experience in.


But it's a learning opportunity!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

It's a matter of priorities and time. Right now I'm building 4 different Honda's for future owners. Trying to fix an old 50 to give away in November. Going to woods to cut firewood rounds for next winter , Clean up the yard , keep 3 cars going and prepare for winter , walk the dogs 2 times a day .....

and to top it off , attend to the never ending "honey do" list to keep the Queen happy.

this 622 tranny can wait until 2025.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

didn't you say you were running out of machines to fix? maybe save it for January or so when are running low and on things to do.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> didn't you say you were running out of machines to fix? maybe save it for January or so when are running low and on things to do.


ya. will do. people are starting to come out of woodwork wantng repairs and services.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> ya. will do. people are starting to come out of woodwork wantng repairs and services.


So is this blower still waiting in the wings?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> So is this blower still waiting in the wings?


yup. as mentioned above I dont like working on 622's. It works just needs some tweeking. i have sold 3 or 4 of these for $600-650 each.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

My new one is sitting in the back of the truck until after I read the manual.


----------



## griff_pat (Dec 18, 2018)

The thread I wrote HS622 Trans issues might have some answers with regard to pictures. I think it may work to adjust the drive cable however from my recollection I think there a bushing in the trans case where the shift fork goes in. This may be worn causing the shift to move enough to have the gears rub.

If you need me to have a peak at mine let me know


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

st1100a might be also able to help him since we works as a honda OPE tech in a dealer


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

griff_pat said:


> The thread I wrote HS622 Trans issues might have some answers with regard to pictures. I think it may work to adjust the drive cable however from my recollection I think there a bushing in the trans case where the shift fork goes in. This may be worn causing the shift to move enough to have the gears rub.
> 
> If you need me to have a peak at mine let me know


appreciate your help. this 622 is on the back burner for now until spring but I'll remember to check that bushing. makes sense.


----------

